# Is There Any Official Database For Cartier Watches?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello everyone

I bought this Cartier watch, but it is not yet in my possession.

I am awaiting it in the post.

All though I did manage to get my hands on the serial number of the watch from the seller.

The person seems quite genuine, but still you can't trust anyone.

So my question being:

"Does anyone know if there is an official database to which I can type in my serial number to get additional info on the watch???"

A bit risky I know buying something without seeing it first.

But someone else was onto it so I said feck il take the chance, even if it does turn out to be mickey mouse, lets just say its a loss I could live with.

Many thanks

Rob


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

There isn't one


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, yes I managed to figure that out from extensive research.

Apparently all Cartier data is top secret or some s**t! 

Hahaha

Thanks anyway


----------

